# Specialized Ambush Helmet



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Just wanted to let anyone know that may be interested in it but I just got the Specialized Ambush Helmet this week in the Moto Orange color. No more nerdy helmet cover in the hunting season!

Anyways just wanted to say this helmet is great looking, very light, very comfortable, excellent ventilation, and the visor has a really neat ratcheting feature to easily adjust the height of it to accommodate goggles. I really like the look of the helmet and also the fact that it provides plenty of protection to the back of your skull, along with an Aramid fiber "skeleton" imbedded into the foam.

This isn't a cheap helmet by any means and the MSRP is $180 but it is definitely worthy of a look for anyone in the helmet market. I look at it as not that expensive considering it is protecting the most important part of your body, your head!

I can post a picture to anyone interested but also a google search or browse on the specialized website will show you all different colors it comes in and how it looks.


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm using and lovin my Bell Super, but now with my new sunglasses , %100 Speedcraft, it's not fitting well.
So I'm also interested in Specialized Ambush...Looks like it has more room for sunglasses...


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

The Ambush helmet is very flexible with different goggles/glasses combinations. I have not had a problem with my sunglasses at all around the ears or where the extended back coverage protects. 

Everything just fits good with it. I just came from a Fox Striker helmet and the Ambush is way lighter and better ventilated.


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

I've got Specy Ambush too, wow how comfortable and light fit!
I think it will be new benchmark AM helmet for the rest
I'm coming from Bell Super btw..
Also my %100 sunglasses issues has gone
Fully recommended..


----------



## Bordeauxman (Jan 16, 2009)

How does the Giro Montaro stack up against the Spesh Ambush? tia


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Not to overstate the obvious, but it comes down to fit. I wear Large in every helmet and the Ambush in large was too large. With the fit dial cranked down tight it was still sloppy. The medium Ambush was typical medium, way too tight. Too bad because it sat lower on my head and the visor is the best I've used.
My Giro larges fit differently. Pneumo is almost a round oval whereas Atmos is more round. As for the Montaro it's not as "round" as my Atmos but feels good.
I'm the type to order online a lot of things based on reviews and fit charts, but helmets is a must-try in person deal for me.


Bordeauxman said:


> How does the Giro Montaro stack up against the Spesh Ambush? tia


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

Bought an Ambush when it first came out. Really well thought out helmet, light, great fit, adjustable, good visor design. On my first ride I encountered an issue with the helmet falling forward while descending rougher sections and blocking my view of the trail. No amount of adjusting or tightening the retention system would alleviate the problem. This is something I have experienced before with other helmets and there's probably something weird with my head shape that causes this with certain helmets. 

I sold the Ambush a couple of frustrating rides later. Still on the hunt for a good am helmet I was stoked when the Giro Montaro was announced. I have always had good luck with Giro helmets fit wise so when it came out I picked one up. I've been very happy with it so far. Stays put on the descents and is very comfortable. It's heavier than the ambush and I don't like the visor as much but for me fit is the most important factor with a helmet. 

If you are in the market for an ambush I would suggest trying one on and shaking your head around before purchasing to make sure you don't have the same issue.


----------



## Bordeauxman (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I did try on the Ambush in the LBS with some head shaking and it felt awesome so I bought one. It may be a little while before I get a chance to try it out because we are expecting snow.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

*Great fit, effective protection, great hot weather lid*

Had my first significant crash with the Ambush and it did its job well. I injured my ribs/back in the crash but wasn't even aware that I had hit my head till I checked out the helmet. The outside of the helmet shows some damage, including that extra coverage area in the back, and the visor ratchet broke off but it looks like Specialized offers replacement parts, so the missing piece is easily available.

Its COOL! I ride in 110 plus degree heat and this helmet is the most comfortable I've ever had. I even keep it on when doing trail-work to keep my head cooler. The sweat control bit actually works really well. So well, I didn't even know it existed till I read another review where it was mentioned. Wearing any of my other helmets, sweat in the eyes was a constant annoyance; doesn't even enter the equation with this helmet.

Contrary to some other reports here, I find the fit exceptionally comfortable and flexible and secure. It feels a bit odd at first because your head doesn't actually touch the helmet, rather it is suspended over your head in a system of straps. This struck me as insecure at first, but having been through a crash I can attest that it stayed exactly where it needed to be throughout the crash. I did have some issues with something in the padding scratching my forehead the first few rides, but that went away 

Can't imagine actually paying full price for this on purpose. The bike shop owner snuck it in when I bought a new bike, the price was never mentioned. Not happy with the sales technique but now I'm glad he slipped that one by me.


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

Good helmet... bad liner. 6 months in on this lid and Specialized says to buy another liner for $10. (Which I would, if the had them in stock on their website)


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I tried the Ambush on at a lbs when I was looking for a replacement for my wrecked lid. I wound up getting the Giro Montero, not so much because I liked it better, both fit me well, but with the 30% off crash replacement from Giro it made financial sense for me currently. The Montero feels a little heavier, but otherwise I didn't notice anything for me that made one clearly better than the other.


----------

